# cichlids in the pond



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

here is my jag getting a pellet


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

wow those are awesome fisn and an amazing pond...are u sure thats only 200g? it looks way bigger!


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

woops i misunder stood i just read the other post its 2000g holy thats big!!!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I like very much


----------



## catcichliddude11 (Jul 30, 2003)

nice job with the ponds...r they indoor?...or r u in florida or sumthin


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

they are huge


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Nice pond


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

thanks for the compliments...

Indoor.. To cold in the winter.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Peacock said:


> thanks for the compliments...
> 
> Indoor.. To cold in the winter.


 lol in what room?


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Innes said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > thanks for the compliments...
> ...


 His garage, IIRC.

-PK


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

Peacock is an extreme fishkeeper. he takes really good care of his fish.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Novato said:


> Peacock is an extreme fishkeeper. he takes really good care of his fish.


 thanks man..


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

that is friggin' awesome  i love the pics as well! perfect lookin fish IMO. how long did it take to CYCLE 2000gallons? lol


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

No0dLeMicE said:


> that is friggin' awesome  i love the pics as well! perfect lookin fish IMO. how long did it take to CYCLE 2000gallons? lol


 A body of water this size does not need to go threw a "Cycle"... Amonia build up is soo little it is Never leathal to the fish....

its great.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

do you keep any other cichlids in there? I forget whether or not you have any cichla in it...

is the mang the ruler of the pond right now, or is there just no aggression between the fish at all, and therefore no pecking order?


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

very nice fish.
peacockbass is that you
dixon


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

piranha45 said:


> do you keep any other cichlids in there? I forget whether or not you have any cichla in it...
> 
> is the mang the ruler of the pond right now, or is there just no aggression between the fish at all, and therefore no pecking order?


 the mang owns the whole damn pond man.....

Hes not Super aggressive he just pushes everyone and "keeps them in check"...

its pretty cool...

i have a texas in there aswell as the Cichla.. i posted pics of the cichla, scrole down in the pic gallery.. no one has replyed.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

DiXoN said:


> very nice fish.
> peacockbass is that you
> dixon


 yes I am PeacockBass, the Chump that used to raise hell on Pfish..


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Peacock, nice fish! I was wondering what your filtration is like, can you post a thread with pics? That is, if you dont mind


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

tecknik said:


> Peacock, nice fish! I was wondering what your filtration is like, can you post a thread with pics? That is, if you dont mind


 commen up.


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

thoes fish look great


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

thanks man.


----------

